# Riccia Fluitans



## Jason45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi,

Wanted to know if anybody has any recommendations for keeping Riccia Fluitans put. I seem to find that along with growth, it works it's way out of the thread that I use to keep it in place and up to the surface. Is this just a part of keeping this plant type?


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Try a hair net. I found them in packs of 3 at Publix in the hair care section. I am a total plant noob, but my riccia rock is looking awesome after a week, with almost no escapers. Don't know how easy it would be to use on drift wood, but on a rock that you intend to completly cover with riccia, the hair net is far easier to work with than fishing line.

The hair net I have is very very fine nylon, invisible when stretched over the riccia. After I spread the riccia on the rock, I stretched the hair net over it, tied it off, and cut off the excess.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

When I had riccia I used a regular stone, and use sewing threads to attach it.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

ADA offers a RICCIA LINE and a RICCIA STONE that are excellent for attaching RICCIA- especially for foregrounds. The stone is super thin and totally flat so it lays perfectly on the substrate and will all grow nice and even- very consistent. The line is just the right thickness so it wraps very nicley and leaves no "gaps" or loose spots on the edges of whatever you are attaching it to ( more jagged stone, wood, etc.). The color is perfect also as it matches the color of Riccia specifically. 
I am sure over the years/in the early days Amano encountered the same sorts of issues as you are here- trying to grow such plants more ideally, and these issues are the basis for ADA perfected design and function-specific product development. 
Perhaps even just checking out the ADA method(s) will give you a DIY idea. Just take into account the specifics- line thickness/weight, etc. Just getting some light green fishing line may not do it- it may work, but you'll still have "issues" (line loose around the edges bacause it's too thick, etc.)


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

i went to the pharmacy and got one of those synthetic shower puff thingys for about 1 buck and uncoiled it. it's kinda like hairnetting but it's about a 6ft long tube once it's uncoiled. works excellent and cheap!! ;-)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Did anyone else have ham for the holidays? I noticed each one was wrapped in a nice plastic netting. I've now got two to make pieces from  Should be easy enough to tie the netting down with Riccia inside and the holes are about 1/2" across when stretched.


----------



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone got any about a baseball size for sale i live in georgia and am starting an aquarium i can't find it anywhere
I will take anything such as rocks and driftwood. 
Thankyou 
the newb


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't know what part of Georgia you're from but I hear Petland in Duluth is very good with plants, a bit pricey though. It's too far from where I am so I haven't been there. Go to www.Petland.com and get directions and a phone number to ask them if they have any riccia. I would give you some but I don't have any.

www.aquabid.com is also an alternative.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

No matter what method you use to weigh down Riccia, unless you give it regular mowings to keep it very short, it will eventually grow out of whatever mechanical anchoring system you've devised.

Riccia is a very high maintenance plant. Between the anchoring and trimming, there's also the issue of cleanup of all the little bits of thalli that break free during the handling process. Left free in my tank I can expect these bits to form about a foot square mat of floating Riccia (3/4" - 1" thick) in about three weeks.


----------

